# MagCharger Hot Wire hosts?



## Northern Lights (Sep 7, 2006)

I do not find much posted on using a MagCharger as a hot wire host except for replacing the standard bulb with a Welch Allyn u-01160 bulb. Outside of esthetics and maybe reflector choices would it not work wonderfully as a 3D host?

 

I see the cost of using a Mag 3D host with borofloat window, bi-pin sockets, and a new reflector brings the price right up there, very comparable in cost to the MC. I need throw so a SMO reflector and some bulb frosting with Armour Etch suits me on beam quality. The MC has a great advantage of being easy to recharge, so if you upgrade to a hot wire, why not cannibalize and convert the charger too?

 

I see it as:

1. Already complete with metal reflector, bi-pin socket, glass window, 3 D capacity.

2. Convenient recharging.

3. Comparable costs.

 

 I am considering this as a possible choice for one of AWR's new battery holders and a WA-1185 and maybe a hotdriver. 

So for you folks that have done that and been there, how bad or good is this idea?


----------



## Trashman (Sep 8, 2006)

I believe the stock Magcharger has a plastic reflector base with a metal reflector surface. It's not actually completely metal, but Fivemega has done a couple of runs of 100% aluminum Magcharger reflectors, which ups the cost a bit. He also makes high temperature ceramic MagCharger bi-pin sockets, which ups the cost again. There are also other high current battery packs available for the MC which will up the cost and I think FM may even have a completely different battery solution for the MC (another expense.) The 3D mag is still the cheaper choice with many, many battery solutions available for it (AA, 2/3A, 4/5A, and many Li-ion power solutions).

Check out Fivemega's group buy threads, I know he's got several MC mods available. I think he's got a ready-to-go MC85 mod accessories, too.


----------



## Northern Lights (Sep 8, 2006)

Trashman said:


> I believe the stock Magcharger has a plastic reflector base with a metal reflector surface. It's not actually completely metal, but Fivemega has done a couple of runs of 100% aluminum Magcharger reflectors, which ups the cost a bit. He also makes high temperature ceramic MagCharger bi-pin sockets, which ups the cost again. There are also other high current battery packs available for the MC which will up the cost and I think FM may even have a completely different battery solution for the MC (another expense.) The 3D mag is still the cheaper choice with many, many battery solutions available for it (AA, 2/3A, 4/5A, and many Li-ion power solutions).
> 
> Check out Fivemega's group buy threads, I know he's got several MC mods available. I think he's got a ready-to-go MC85 mod accessories, too.


 
This is the imput I have been looking for. I think the only thing left to consider the MC over a standard 3D is the unique charger. But I have been thinking about that and have some solutions to adapt the standard tail cap mod charger port to make it more weather proof.

So, for the tail cap charger mod does anyone having suggestions to keep the weather out and make a shallow dunk survivable?


----------



## missionaryman (Sep 8, 2006)

So does the 1160 mod in tha Magcharger with standard reflector & socket cause reliability problems like melting warping in anyone's experience?


----------



## jdriller (Sep 9, 2006)

The 1160 will melt the bulb sockett if it is too close. You can remove the head and let it "burn in" for a while. It make look bad after it is cooked, but it still works (and no smoke in the reflector) Either use a mica heat shield or better yet, get a 5Mega replacement ceramic slug for use with ANY hotwire bulb.


----------



## missionaryman (Sep 9, 2006)

thanks - good info


----------



## andrewwynn (Sep 11, 2006)

my biggest gripe about the MC is the weak battery.. the stock bat is a NICD 2A or 2.4AH pack.. i've seen people mention a 3AH NIMH pack or something but not sure how you an reliably charge it. 

2.4AH x 6V = 14.4WH.. i have more power in my 1.5D light.. 17.28 to be precise.. for somebody that already has a MC the 1160 mod is a nice one.. though you'll have to sputter the reflector if you want a decent beam (or frost the lamp).. in which case.. then you have quite a decent light. ... mediocre output with about 320L.. compare that to an 1160 lamp in a 2D hotwire host... the same lamp will output 560Lumen! It will also be pushing 33 LUmen/watt vs the 23 lumen/watt in the MC.

So.. as you can see.. there are a lot better solutions... the 1160 in MC is definitely a band-aid to hotwire.

-awr


----------



## bwaites (Sep 11, 2006)

Actually, there are lot's of MC battery options, and NiMH cells to use in them. I run 4Ah 1/2D cells and an 1160.

I've run all the common 3D hotwire options as well, but the 1160 with the 1/2D cells just works great for me, decent run time, bright light.

I've replaced my stock smooth reflector with an orangepeeled Carley that I cut to fit into the stock plastic spacer and I've been very happy.

Bill


----------



## andrewwynn (Sep 11, 2006)

the reflector was the main drawback.. and.. with a 4AH pack.. that is a long time haul.. still will only be about 57% of the light the 1160 is capable of pulling off.. but the trade-off is bulb life of course.. and with the 1160 and 6V.. the MC is a decent amount of light.. especially if you upgrade the pack to 4AH like bill! 

-awr


----------



## fivemega (Sep 12, 2006)

2x6AA battery pack
7.2 volt
4600mAh
WA1111
Ceramic slug
LOP aluminum reflector
80 minutes run time
Gun metal gray type III

And still can be upgraded to 2700mAh AAs for 5400mAh pack.


----------



## Northern Lights (Sep 13, 2006)

fivemega said:


> 2x6AA battery pack
> 7.2 volt
> 4600mAh
> WA1111
> ...





fivemega said:


> 2x6AA battery pack
> 7.2 volt
> 4600mAh
> WA1111
> ...


 
Ok, FM, you got me going, I gotta do a WA1111 to old faithful just because. My faithful MC joined forces with me between 1977 and 1979, yep, 27-30 year old MC. I wish I knew when they first went into production. I got a super quad-lux and hot-hot wire being constructed for me so I need something to tide me over until...

What reflector did you put in it, I mean for size and fit to get a focus? I have a FM SMO removable cam but I noticed the port is larger than the standard MC and I tried it with the 1160 in the MC and the 1160 did not sit in position to tighten the focus. Will the standard MC reflector handle the 1111 on 7.2 volts? I would think so. I have an very old style switch and socket and I applied AWR's method of wiring jumpers about the switch and socket to reduce the resistance, the old switch is plated, may be something like pro-gold. The socket is slightly different and appears to take a lotta heat. I jumpered the cap spring to ground too.

Sitting here I have a new removable FM cam SMO, new borofloat, and a KIU/AWR driver that I know is in the mail to me this week. I will throw what I need to into the MC but I prefer to use as many of the original parts as I can. and put the remaining goodies into something else. The whole point is for the nastalgia to keep the light as original as possible.

The battery pack I would like to build just because I can. With AA there should be enough room to use a pigtail and directly wire the pack to + terminal. I see no problem what so ever to use the standard charging cradle and put mod it to a 7.2 charger. I like: can be upgraded to 2700mAh AAs for 5400mAh pack


----------



## andrewwynn (Sep 13, 2006)

that's a hella nice mod there fivemega! Is that a 12pack S-P for 7.2.. nice job! iv'e heard of and done some S-P mods from modamag's packs before.. and smartpak will have that ability.. i didn't know you even had a S-P for 4AA.. that's really nice.

-awr


----------



## fivemega (Sep 13, 2006)

Northern Lights,
I am not using removable cam reflector. It is MC reflector
I don't think parts you mentioned will fit in M*g Charger.
They are designed for M*g "D" or "C"

andrewwynn,
Yes, it is 6 series/2 parallel same battery pack used in ROP 5000


----------



## aileron (Sep 13, 2006)

Just noticed this thread.. I'm planning on modding a used Magcharger I have.
I also picked up a MC slug and reflector from fivemega, and ordered a battery from batterieswholesale.com.
They made me up a 4Ah pack with their Aero 4000mAh 1/2D cells for the same price as the the 3.5Ah pack shown here.
If/when I can scrounge up another Magcharger host, I'm was thinking of adding the fivemega tube extensions and buying an 8cell pack to drive an 1185.
Anyone know how well the Aero 4Ah 1/2Ds will hold up under that load?


----------



## bwaites (Sep 13, 2006)

aileron,

They are good cells, I've run them under near 10 Amp constant loads driving a 24 volt 250 Watt Osram lamp. 

Bill


----------



## andrewwynn (Sep 13, 2006)

250W from a 20-pack of 1/2D.. nice!

-awr


----------



## bwaites (Sep 13, 2006)

My kids call it the "Stadium Light" lights up a BIG area at 200 yards, bright enough to play frisbee or catch with a football. 6" smooth reflector.

There are a couple beam shots here in post #10, compared with the "Mule" (which became the USL, though the Mule was running an osram 64625), and a Mag 85.

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=56715

Bill


----------



## andrewwynn (Sep 13, 2006)

64655 or 64625? 

-awr


----------



## bwaites (Sep 13, 2006)

The Mule had a 64625, it ran 12 4/5A cells.

The Stadium light ran the 24 volt 250 Watt Osram. 

Bill


----------



## andrewwynn (Sep 15, 2006)

wow.. how the heck did you get the 64625 to run from 12 cells? with soft-start and regulation i've blown every one i've tried at more than 12.8V!

-awr


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Sep 16, 2006)

edit


----------



## andrewwynn (Sep 16, 2006)

that's the nicest MC i've ever seen!

-awr


----------



## Nvr2brt (Sep 17, 2006)

OK Fivemega,

Count me in, when that beauty goes into production!

2x6AA battery pack - 7.2 volt
WA1111
Ceramic slug
LOP aluminum reflector
Gun metal gray type III

Nvr2brt

p.s. My bank said the direct-deposit to you for all of my future paychecks should be finalized next week!


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Sep 17, 2006)

[QUOT


----------



## fivemega (Sep 17, 2006)

*How about this one?
Size of 2D
6xA battery pack
7.2 volt
2500mAh
WA1111
Ceramic slug
LOP aluminum reflector
42 minutes run time
Red HA type III*


----------



## andrewwynn (Sep 17, 2006)

nice a cut-down MC.. beautiful! can you still charge it through the charge rings (obviously you'd have to use an appropriate charger)

-awr


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Sep 17, 2006)

edit-


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Sep 17, 2006)

[QU


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Sep 18, 2006)

[QUOT


----------



## rdh226 (Oct 2, 2006)

fivemega said:


> *How about this one?
> Size of 2D
> 6xA battery pack
> 7.2 volt
> ...


A RED Type III anodyzed M*gCharger??!!

I *need* one! ... Well, OK, I _want_ one!

C'mon Varooj, when, how much, . . .

-RDH


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Nov 5, 2006)

edit


----------



## NextLight (Jan 6, 2007)

This matches my car! OK, I want one too.

(I was interested in the recent black tube and battery holder, but the CPF Gremlin(s) preventing me from seeing the thread for over a month.)


----------



## fivemega (Mar 19, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AlexGT (Mar 19, 2007)

I found this old post about Magcharger mods, very interesting

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/47995


----------



## fivemega (Apr 2, 2007)

rdh226 said:


> A RED Type III anodyzed M*gCharger??!!
> 
> I *need* one! ... Well, OK, I _want_ one!
> 
> ...



*[size=+2]How about 2.5" deep MC head???[/size]*


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Apr 2, 2007)

jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Lips (Apr 2, 2007)

fivemega said:


> *[size=+2]How about 2.5" deep MC head???[/size]*




I'll take one of those!  




Right Side...

*100 watt* 623 bulb *MagCharger* with Modded Universal Charger with temp sensor...


----------



## LuxLuthor (Apr 2, 2007)

That is the next round from FM! 2.5 deep 0.5" bulb bore. Magic reflector transition from LOP to SMO. I'm surprised he popped the cork in this thread. I just put away my wallet too.

I bet it does a nice job on the Carley 43w.


----------



## willrx (Apr 2, 2007)

Ok, Ok, guess I'll have to dive into an MC. Wonder when they'll be available........


----------



## rdh226 (Apr 2, 2007)

fivemega said:


> *[size=+2]How about 2.5" deep MC head???[/size]*


It's a deal.

Gimme gimme gimme!

-RDH


----------



## Luna (Apr 5, 2007)

fivemega said:


> *[size=+2]How about 2.5" deep MC head???[/size]*




Don't let my wife see that :devil:


----------



## Bushman5 (Sep 10, 2007)

hey i just dug up my old Magcharger from the storage locker! completely forgot i had it!

who makes the crennellated combat bezels? plain ol aluminum color is fine


----------



## CLHC (Sep 10, 2007)

Bushman5 said:


> who makes the crennellated combat bezels? plain ol aluminum color is fine


Try looking up CPF member *fivemega*.:wave:


----------



## Northern Lights (Sep 10, 2007)

Bushman5 said:


> hey i just dug up my old Magcharger from the storage locker! completely forgot i had it!
> 
> who makes the crennellated combat bezels? plain ol aluminum color is fine


I think you mean this bezel:
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=135739


----------



## fivemega (Sep 10, 2007)

*M*g "C" and M*g "D" bezels won't fit M*gCharger.*


----------



## Bushman5 (Sep 10, 2007)

fivemega said:


> *M*g "C" and M*g "D" bezels won't fit M*gCharger.*


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 11, 2007)

Now that you mention it...it seems funny that they made the Mag Charger the "******* child" of the MagLite family, in terms of interchangeability. It is why I have avoided it, but have every one of their other Maglites (oh yeah, and also except the 6-D).

That FM product look awful nice though.


----------



## Mighty Hd (Feb 23, 2008)

fivemega said:


> 2x6AA battery pack
> 7.2 volt
> 4600mAh
> WA1111
> ...





WOW thats nice!


----------

